
Tesla is making a Covid vaccine - KKKKkkkk1
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1278578543044300805
======
dekhn
Elon's track record of "helping" hasn't been great so far. Let me guess:
they'll get all the details wrong, produce the wrong thing at scale, and then
elon will blame... hmm, I dunno, silicon valley or something.

~~~
blinding-streak
It's interesting he feels the need to make a vaccine, since he thought
"probably close to zero new cases in US too by end of April"

[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1240754657263144960?s=20](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1240754657263144960?s=20)

------
blinding-streak
Elon just can't help himself with stuff like this.

------
osipov
Spoiler alert: you need to wait in line for the vaccine and pay extra if you
want the vaccine liquid to be delivered in any color but black.

